# Welche Grösse hat dieser Rahmen?



## GTFreak (26. Juli 2004)

Hi,

wie gross ist ein Rahmen mit der 51 cm von Mitte-Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelstütze? Ist das ein 19"-Rahmen?

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2004)

1 Zoll entspricht 2,54mm, also sind 19 Zoll ca. 48cm. Allerdings wird die Rahmenhöhe je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich gemessen. Mal von Tretlagermitte bis Ende Sattelrohr, mal bis Mitte Oberrohr!
Achtung: Fast wichtiger als die Länge des Sattelrohrs ist - je nach Geometrie - die Länge des Oberrohrs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo

ich habe mal meinen Rahmen gemessen. Von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr sind es ca. 48 cm - und wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann, ist es ein 16 Zoll Rahmen. Bei der Rahmennummer steht auf jeden Fall noch die Zahl 16 alleine.
Aber rein rechnerisch wäre ich auch auf 19 Zoll bei mir gekommen...
Kann es sein, dass 16 Zoll bei GT die zweitkleinste Rahmengrösse ist (bei einem Zaskar), und 14.5 Zoll die kleinste? (Es ist ein Rahmen von ca. 1997)


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juli 2004)

GT-Rahmen fallen immer sehr groß aus. Ich vermute, dass Tretlagermitte bis Oberrohrmitte gemessen wird. Evtl. sogar von der Oberkante des Tretlagers an bis zur Oberrohrmitte. Mein Avalanche soll "L" sein und misst von der Tretlagermitte bis zur Oberkante Sattelrohr 57cm!

Und L ist bei anderen Herstellern ja meistens 20" (~52cm)


----------



## Hermes (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ja, die kleinsten Zaskar waren früher 14,5". Das nächste war 16". Ich bin mit 185 cm einen 18" gefahren, hab ihn aber leider nicht mehr und kann dir daher nicht sagen wieviele cm das waren (bzw. wie GT gemessen hat).

Gruß Hermes


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2004)

also, standards sind eigendlich so:

deutsche messung: mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattelrohr
italienische messung: mitte tretlager bis bis mitte oberrohr
viele amis, u.a. : mitte tretlager bis oberkante oberrohr

es gibt natürlich noch viele die eigene messmethoden haben, bei meinem zaskar kommt baujahr 97 bei 19" der italienische standart genau hin(mitte-mitte ca. 48,5cm)... vielleicht messe ich die anderen grössen beim nächsten besuch bei mir auch mal nach und gebe sie dann mit baujahren an...


----------



## dantist (27. Juli 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> also, standards sind eigendlich so:
> 
> deutsche messung: mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattelrohr
> italienische messung: mitte tretlager bis bis mitte oberrohr
> ...



Danke für eure Antworten. Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass ich einen 16 Zoll Rahmen habe, da es, so wie ich mich erinnern kann, damals das zweitkleinste Modell war.


----------



## bike-runner (27. Juli 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass ich einen 16 Zoll Rahmen habe, da es, so wie ich mich erinnern kann, damals das zweitkleinste Modell war.



Gemessen wurden die Mitte Tretlager Oberkante Oberrohr. Bei 51cm bis Ende Sitzrohr müßten es ca. 48 bis Oberkante sein. Du kannst aber anhand der Rahmennummer die Grüße feststellen, denn die wurde immer mit eingestanzt.


----------



## GTFreak (27. Juli 2004)

Mittlerweile hat sich der Verkäufer gemeldet und der ist 1,70 m groß, also scheint es ein kleinerer Rahmen zu sein. Ich bin 1,83 m, also suche ich weiter...

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juli 2004)

das müsste doch 18zoll sein, der müsste doch passen?


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> das müsste doch 18zoll sein, der müsste doch passen?



Das denke ich aber auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (28. Juli 2004)

der vorbesitzer von meinem neuen 19" war auch knapp 1,70 - er wills jetzt mal mir EINER nummer kleiner versuchen  gibt genug leute die erst mal nur viel geld für ein rad ausgeben wollten oder sich beqatschen lassen haben von verkaufstüchtigen händlern... da wird man halt auch nicht mit topmaterial glücklich, und würde mit nem baumarktrad in der passenden grösse glücklicher


----------



## GTFreak (28. Juli 2004)

Noch mal ich...

Also, der Verkäufer schreibt:

_klar sie lautet 01970438. links von der nummer steht eine 18 könnte sein das, das die Rahmengröße ist_ 

Nachdem ihr schreibt, dass ich mit 1,83 m auch ein 18" fahren kann, werde ich das mal probieren und mitbieten.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin,

Gt misst die Rahmenhöhe von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte bzw. Kreuzung Oberrohr. Also kommen bis Oberkante Sattelrohr noch ca. 5cm hinzu!

Gruss
ohneworte


----------

